# Need help setting up BoincView



## oily_17 (Jun 14, 2009)

OK.... I am trying to get BoincView running to monitor my crunchers.

I am trying to follow this guide -

http://www.boinc-wiki.info/BoincView_Installation_and_Set-Up_Guide

I have created the two .cfg files that are needed (gui_rpc_auth.cfg & remote_hosts.cfg ) and put them in the Boinc folder.....but am getting nothing in BoincView.

I seem to be doing something wrong as the "Remote control allowed" message does not appear in Boinc manager.

Couple of Q's -
Q1 - Is it better using IP or Hostname in remote_hosts.cfg, or can I put both in, to be sure ?
Q2 - In gui_rpc_auth.cfg do you have to insert the password for each different client/rig or just use a single password ?

Anyone using BoincView that can help would be appreciated.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 14, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> OK.... I am trying to get BoincView running to monitor my crunchers.
> 
> I am trying to follow this guide -
> 
> ...



I use the hostname in remote_hosts .cfg  and delete the numbers in gui_rpc_auth.cfg Leave password blank in BV


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi RAMMIE, I just missed your post last night before I signed off 

I messed about for another while and I think I found my problem.

I am running Vista and instead of putting the files in "C:\Program Files\BOINC" , I transfered them to "C:\ProgramData\BOINC"   ...what turned me on to this was the fact that there was no "gui_rpc_auth.cfg" in "C:\Program Files\BOINC" originally, but a search showed one in "C:\ProgramData\BOINC" 

I used the IP address for each as I have them set to static ones anyway and just used the same password for each computer ...thanks for the tip on using a blank password .

Anyway, this is what I now have showing in BoincView, I am using v1.4.2 -






Seems to be working   It's just the setup is a little different than the guide and it kind of threw me a bit.

Thanks for looking in and helping.


----------

